# Solved: Can't create virtual drive with daemon tools



## Panamax (Aug 4, 2009)

I had this installed a while back and it worked just fine, needed to use it for something else today so I downloaded and installed the new version, whenever I try to create a new virtual drive to mount an image to I get the error:
"DAEMON Tools Pro driver error -1"
I am running windows xp and I'm using Daemon Tools Lite, not sure on how to check what version of it I am running.
I have already tried reinstalling the program and restarting my computer, I have searched the problem in google and have found some people that are having the same problem but no solutions.
I would love any help I can get, thanks guys!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

XP Vista??

http://forum.daemon-tools.cc/f19/daemon-tools-pro-drive-error-1-a-22852/


----------

